# Where do you aim (Head,Neck,Chest). - Discussion



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Where do you aim on pigeons,sparrows,pheasent and whatever game.

This is the form :

*Game**:*

*Ammo:*

*Where Do You Aim:*

*Add pictures if you have.*

*----------------------------------------------------------------*

*Game: *Pigeon

*Ammo:* 3/8 Steel

*Where Do You Aim: *Neck

*Game:* Sparrow

*Ammo: *1/4 Steel \ Rock

*Where Do You Aim:* Chest


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

forgot some sparrow pictures... for the sparrows i use a cheap slingshot.

for pigeons i use gamekeeper john pocket poucher ttf.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

If you do not know where to shoot an animal at then you should not be looking to hunt yet. Scan through the hunting forum "read "then get to know some of the avid hunters and learn from them. Then try for some badges  I think a 5 for 5 at 10 meters is a good starting point. If you can get that badge then I think your good to start hunting accurately. http://slingshotforum.com/forum/23-slingshot-hunting/

This is not aimed at the thread originator. It's just my feelings regarding someone who would read this topic.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> If you do not know where to shoot an animal at then you should not be looking to hunt yet. Scan through the hunting forum read then get to know some of the avid hunters and learn from them. Then try for some badges  I think a 5 for 5 at 10 meters is a good starting point. If you can get that badge then I think your good to start hunting accurately. http://slingshotforum.com/forum/23-slingshot-hunting/
> 
> This is not aimed at the thread originator. It's just my feelings regarding someone who would read this topic.


I am hunting for a long time and i know where to aim,

I started this article from intrest about where other hunters aim and to help begginers.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SniperHunts said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > If you do not know where to shoot an animal at then you should not be looking to hunt yet. Scan through the hunting forum read then get to know some of the avid hunters and learn from them. Then try for some badges  I think a 5 for 5 at 10 meters is a good starting point. If you can get that badge then I think your good to start hunting accurately. http://slingshotforum.com/forum/23-slingshot-hunting/
> ...


So your looking to add to this thread then? http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> SniperHunts said:
> 
> 
> > S.S. sLinGeR said:
> ...


Yes,

i would like to add under "Range :" - "Shot Placment :"


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

SniperHunts said:


> S.S. sLinGeR said:
> 
> 
> > SniperHunts said:
> ...


I would just add your hunts to http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/and add range and shot placement to your kills. Ask the mods and see if they would like to implement this into every post from now on.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Sparrows? Must take a lot of them for a meal.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

flipgun said:


> Sparrows? Must take a lot of them for a meal.


Acctualy,

i dont eat them, im just trying to remove them from my garden because they scare off all of the other birds.


----------

